# Substrate alternatives



## Dana C (Dec 4, 2011)

Currently, there is no source for cypress mulch in Southern Idaho that I can find. Also Idaho / cold is not conducive to growning orchids so no orchid bark is available either. There is pine bark however but I have heard that it is also not recommended. My question is why? 
Buying cypress mulch at Petsmart would cost a fortune and they don't stock enough anyway. The boy that I putting in the enclosure is hibernating and will be awake when I get him but my guess is that he will go back to sleep right away. The enclosure is temporary by the way and is a converted closet so top soil is out. 
I might be able to find aspen shavings in sufficient quantities for now. Another idea was to put down outdoor carpeting and a bunch of loose blankets for him to burrow in. I may also be able to find peatmoss in large bags as well.

I would really appreciate your thoughts and ideas as I am sort of a pickle.


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2011)

Pine is toxic, so that is why it should not be used. Aspen will not hold humidity or a burrow, so it is not recommended. 

Why can't you use dirt?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 4, 2011)

^I agree. Aspen is horrible for tegus imo. And things always cost more in the pet store, just because it has the word "Reptile" slapped on the bad,and they did all these extra things to make it safer. If i were you, i'd stay away from pet store subsrates,because in the end your going to be spending a fortune trying to fill an 8x4 cage with 8qt $20 bags. 

Visit your local nursery and buy some top soil,or go out side in your back yard with a shovel and dig up some untreated dirt. 

Why not get a cage then get the tegu? Since you can't put dirt down in your closet? Other than what was said,only other thing i would say is make a digg box.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 4, 2011)

I use a dig box only becuase my tegu digs in the same spot each time, in his humidity hut! So I just stopped putting in so much mulch throughout the rest of the cage. It got to the point where I didn't need the dirt damn anymore to keep it out of the sliding door runners. The problem is it took some time to get to know my tegu before I felt comfortable not using so much mulch. 

Using a closet you are going to run into other problems such as humidity, heating, and escaping. I would look for an old cage on craigslist or somthing.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 4, 2011)

chelvis said:


> I use a dig box only becuase my tegu digs in the same spot each time, in his humidity hut! So I just stopped putting in so much mulch throughout the rest of the cage. It got to the point where I didn't need the dirt damn anymore to keep it out of the sliding door runners. The problem is it took some time to get to know my tegu before I felt comfortable not using so much mulch.
> 
> Using a closet you are going to run into other problems such as humidity, heating, and escaping. I would look for an old cage on craigslist or somthing.



I am in the process of building one and finding tracks for the glass. The closet is a two week deal at the outside. I just want, like I said a temporary solution. I may use peat moss or timney hay which is not toxic grass. As for escaping, he will have a dedicated room so if he does he will have the freedom to explore. I am adding a plexiglass sliding panel that will bring the hight to 4'. As for the heat, I have a ceramic heat emmiter and a 160 watt basking light. I spray my baby tegus cage every day.


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2011)

Coldbloodedcages.com has sliding door tracks.


----------



## Dana C (Dec 4, 2011)

james.w said:


> Pine is toxic, so that is why it should not be used. Aspen will not hold humidity or a burrow, so it is not recommended.
> 
> Why can't you use dirt?



My question about pine was it's suitability and pine bark specifically.
After doing research and reading studies, I found that it is the phenols, (hydro carbons), that are emitted as vapors which over time cause liver changes and respiritory problems. What is interesting is that several care sheets and "how to" posts also list orchid mulch as acceptable. Orchid mulch can be both fir, (a conifer) or pine also a coniferous tree.
As far as Aspen shavings go, they are not toxic somewhat digestable and in fact can be burrowed into. I have Cypress in a breeder cage for my baby tegus and they dig into it but it is not a burrow as one would imagine it. Cypress mulch doesn't lend it self to tunnels or burrows in the traditional sense. My tegus just worm their way down into it and sleep coverd by it. Using Aspen will be equivalent to it with the caveat that I will have to mist it frequently. I may add peat moss to it as to create a moisture holding element to it.


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2011)

Cypress does hold burrows and tunnels. When I was using it in a smaller cage I would lift the water bowl or tiles used for basking and there were tunnels/burrows underneath. Adorn will suck out the moisture, but yes it will be able to be used as cover. The moss may help, but I don't have any experience with it. I don't know much about the pine toxicity subject, but I rather not take a chance.


----------

